# welches bike?????



## konradex (25. April 2010)

hallo,
ich möchte für meine freundin ein bike kaufen, leider habe ich nicht so viel ahnung von und in den lokalen shops werde ich einer gehirnwäsche unterzogen. wir wohnen im sauerland, also nicht so flach gelegen wie münster und wollen beim schönen wetter auf asphalt bzw feldwege fahren. meine freundin ist 161 hoch und 71cm schritthöhe hat sie.
empfohlene bulls möchte ich einfach nicht, da ich mal selbst ein bulls besass und es war ein fehlkauf. ich habe mir 3 bikes im netz ausgesucht und möchte jetzt wissen für welches ich mich entscheiden soll:
http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_pr/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/Aktionspreise-und-2009er-Modelle-!!!!!/Ghost/Damen-Mountainbikes/Ghost-Miss-5500-2009/~kid293/~tplprodukt_1/~prid1595.htm
oder
http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_pr/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/Aktionspreise-und-2009er-Modelle-!!!!!/Cube/Damen-Mountainbikes/Cube-Access-WLS-Comp-Sondermodell-Disc-2009/~kid300/~tplprodukt_1/~prid1668.htm
oder
http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_pr/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/Damen-Mountainbikes/Mountainbike-Ghost-Miss-4500-2010/~kid233/~tplprodukt_1/~prid2170.htm
oder vielleicht
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a23181/zr-team-50.html?mfid=52

oder vielleicht habt ihr eine andere idee??
die modelle würden aber optisch gefallen.
bitte um hilfe, ich habe keine ahnung von bikes, dafür aber kann ich in oldtimerproblemen helfen

mfg,


----------



## eisbaerin (25. April 2010)

Also ich glaube die vier Bikes tun sich nicht viel in Hinblick auf "Besser oder Schlechter"

Wollt ihr wirklich nur Strasse und hin und wieder Schotterwege fahren? Dafür sollten alle vier langen.
Oder dann vielleicht doch mal ins Gelände. Für leichte MTB Strecken dürften die Räder grade noch gehen. Aber viel würde ich damit nicht machen. Wären mir zu unsicher. Also für mich jetzt.

Infos zu Bikes findest du auch hier: http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/index1.htm

Da guck ich auch öfters wenn ich mir neue Teile hole. Ansonsten einfach mal ein paar Kilometer mehr fahren (z.B. Köln) und die Teile dann live anschauen und austesten, bevor man ein Bike im Internet kauft und hinterher nicht zufrieden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .kalle (25. April 2010)

Die beste Ausstattung hat eindeutig das erste!


----------



## Vaena (26. April 2010)

161 hoch und 71cm schritthöhe 

Ich würd vor allem auf den Standover achten.
Selbst bei der angeblichen Frauenvariante ist das Oberrohr doch ein Stücken zu hoch.
Ich hab die gleiche Beinlänge (ca.70cm)
Bei mir fiel Cube deshalb raus. (und einige andere Marken auch).


----------

